# Strange GPT boot disk issue



## luckylinux (May 9, 2013)

I managed to install FreeBSD on my NAS (finally ...). I installed the main system in ZFS (ZFS on root plus encryption) where the zpool should've been created using GPT references:

```
zpool create zroot mirror /dev/gpt/disk0_main.eli /dev/gpt/disk1_main.eli
```

Strangely enough even the non-encrypted GPT label doesn't exist anymore and

```
pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

        NAME           STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot          ONLINE       0     0     0
          mirror-0     ONLINE       0     0     0
            [B]da4p3.eli[/B]  ONLINE       0     0     0
            [B]da5p3.eli[/B]  ONLINE       0     0     0
```

Now the number of disks have totally been screwed up (0 -> 4, 1 -> 5 and so on). Is there a way to rename these devices in zroot to disk0_main.eli and disk1_main.eli or should I instead rename all other disks in the system? It's just not so much practical if a fault were to occur and I should know which disk to replace. Any insights on this?


----------

